# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  I just started low T therapy

## msmopar

I started applying the test cream less than a week ago. And omg my hot flashes are GONE!!!!

I was having horrible hot flashes every hour every day. But they are gone!!!!! I'm so happy. I couldn't have imagined this relief two weeks ago.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I started applying the test cream less than a week ago. And omg my hot flashes are GONE!!!!
> 
> I was having horrible hot flashes every hour every day. But they are gone!!!!! I'm so happy. I couldn't have imagined this relief two weeks ago.


Awesome. Very happy for you!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I started applying the test cream less than a week ago. And omg my hot flashes are GONE!!!!
> 
> I was having horrible hot flashes every hour every day. But they are gone!!!!! I'm so happy. I couldn't have imagined this relief two weeks ago.


Did u have any other symptoms???? Fatigue???

----------


## BengalWoman

That is awesome! I love my 'T'. It does so much for us ladies. Lots of people don't realize how much.

----------


## Vettester

Good to see you again, Ms. Mopar. It's amazing what a little hormone rebound can do for you when they're in the tank! Glad to hear the hot flashes are gone.

What is the % ratio per gram of transdermal cream, and what is your daily dosage if you don't mind me asking? I thought you noted it in another thread, but I couldn't find it.

I went back through your labs, I'll just throw some food for thought ... (Possibly your physician is already addressing this with you?)

-Looking upstream, your Pregnenolone and DHEA are very low. Increasing both of these hormones will enhance your well being even more. I can emphasize the importance of DHEA-s, and the benefits it will provide you (complimented with Preg, you stand to see increased memory function, libido and natural moisture, increased metabolism, and adrenal support ... 

-Your cortisol level is low, real low. Combined with the low DHEA, you are opening the door for immune issues, heart disease, and very importantly, your emotional/mental well being. Consider looking at a 25mg/day regiment of both hormones into your program (could increase over time if needed). Since you're on a testosterone protocol, the Keto7 DHEA is an ideal option, and won't have any androgenic conversion issues downstream. My wife was able to sustain a very stable BHRT regiment after implementing the Keto7 into the mix. Your DHEA could stand to be in the upper quartile of the reference range (180mcg-220mcg), and your adrenals should start to see improvements as well.

-Your Vitamin B12 is at 407pg. If you can get that in the 700-1000 range, I suspect you will see additional energy and stress control improvement (great compliment when you see adrenal improvement too!). If your doctor will prescribe B12 _methylcobalamin_, that's the route to go IMO. 250iu per week via SubQ is a great continuous dosage to compliment a BHRT protocol. I think that is what Dr. Reiss suggests, but not positive, I'll double check.

-Your Vitamin D is at 31ng/ml. This is another vital area to manage and sustain at a healthy level. 55ng to 75ng/ml would be a good place. Not only does it have skin, bone, cancer prevention, and other benefits, but it also will help keep SHBG balanced, thus improving your free testosterone.

Let us know when your follow up labs are, and how they compare with the baselines. Any discussions with your physician on implementing the estrogens, possibly a little progesterone? With the increasing testosterone, you should also be seeing the conversion downstream to the 3 estrogens. In a normal rhythmic cycle, estrogens increase, and progesterone will counterbalance the effects of estrogen and helps provide homeostasis. Again, food for thought, because if your estrogens start rebounding, your body would naturally be seeking to balance that with some progesterone (Just not sure how or where it fits compared to females at perimenopausal and earlier??). Hopefully PPC will drop by at some point, she'll have some ideas for sure  :Smilie: 

You might hear about the nasty side effects of some of these hormones, but keep in mind most of that is attributed to synthetics, not bio-identical. Just go slow, keep your labs up to date, and continue the research. There's some excellent books from the likes of Dr. Reiss and Suzanne Somers. The female endocrine system is mind boggling, yet fascinating! Keep us posted.

----------


## Moparman

> Did u have any other symptoms???? Fatigue???


Hi! Msmopar is my wife and she doesn't usually get on the forum as often as me so I can fill in some blanks. 

No she didn't really have fatigue. But she does love her sleep!! Until she hurt her back a month or so ago she was also a gym rat and did the whole Zumba piyo (sp?) weight training bit. She'd go 3 days a week min. But no fatigue really. 

As for vettsters comments, She uses 25mg/ml test cream and has been applying 25mg per day. She noticed some bumps appearing on her legs so she backed down to about 20 mg. 

As for DHEA, I saw that and recently ordered us some 25 mg stuff from Mrm. It should be here soon. 

I was actually considering the B12. I just haven't pulled the trigger on it. My clinic offers it but it's expensive. I'd like to find an injectable b12 from some prtibe company but I haven't really looked around yet. My clinic charges something like $125 a bottle. 

As for the cortisol, we are thinking she's low because of her injury. She ruptured a disk back in February and has been down and out due to it. The pain has been intense so we are thinking she's burned all her cortisol. Possible??

As for vitamin D, she starting supplementing w 5000 iu vit d3 daily so that should be better.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am watching this thread and appreciate the updates. Not that misery loves company  :Smilie:

----------


## Vettester

MsMopar, if you get a chance, can you copy your labs over here from the thread in the other HRT forum? That way they will be here if anyone wants to review.

MrMopar, if the B12 your doctor is offering is injectable methylcobalamin, then I say go for it if it won't upset your budget. If it's cyanacobalamin, then pass on it. I've been paying $80 to $90 on methyl from my clinic.

----------


## msmopar

Here are my initial pretest blood results

----------


## Moparman

Just a quick update. 30 days later and the hot flashes are GONE. libido is UP! All around success. 

She gets to start working out again so we should see some great progress in the gym.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

libido is UP eh? now you know what it's like to be a guy  :Wink:

----------


## qkcam

i recently got some b12 methyl from defy medical.. it was about $40 for a 5ml vial. i would like to learn how to break it down and do the 250iu as suggested earlier in the thread. it is 1mg pr ml
thanks!

----------


## Vettester

> i recently got some b12 methyl from defy medical.. it was about $40 for a 5ml vial. i would like to learn how to break it down and do the 250iu as suggested earlier in the thread. it is 1mg pr ml
> thanks!


Sorry, what I was trying to say in the earlier post was a dosage at 250mcg (not 250iu's). 

Simple to breakdown ... On your insulin syringe, just draw to the 25 line, or .25ml. 
1,000mcg/ml = 1ml
250mcg = 1/4ml, or .250mcg/ml = 25 on the insulin syringe

----------


## Vettester

OP, any updates? Curious to see how your program has progressed.

----------


## Pushinhard

My wife like you was extremely low on Test like you are/were. They put her on a cream but the dosage seems much lower than what you're taking. It's a 5mg cream but she turns the thing
to one click which equals 1/4mg.. That just seems super low considering you're taking 25mg? Did you self prescribe that or doctor prescribed?

----------

